# New babies



## susankat (Nov 15, 2008)

Was doing a water change on a 40 breeder this afternoons and while I was moving things around I found a few babies in the tank. Baby farlowellas. First time for me. And more eggs on the intake pipe of the filter.


----------



## BBradbury (Apr 22, 2011)

Hello susan. Good for you, but when you're good, you're good!

B


----------



## holly12 (Apr 21, 2011)

Very cool! Guess the breeder tank is doing it's job!


----------



## Gizmo (Dec 6, 2010)

With 40-something tanks, you would think one or two would have babies in it...


----------



## susankat (Nov 15, 2008)

I just didn't expect to get baby farlowellas already. Was planning on tearing that tank down and set it up as saltwater.


try 
1 baby green dragons
1 baby farlowellas
3 baby bristlenose
baby guppies


----------

